# Caramel Rye



## humulus (1/1/12)

Brewers scored 5kgs of Caramel Rye,and i was hoping for some ideas as to what style and grist ratio to use,i usually do 20l batches,i have never used rye but keen to try something.
cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (1/1/12)

Use sparingly is my advice, just 2 or 3% in English IPA was magnificent and earned a few gongs last comp season. I don't seem to get the spiciness allied to rye malt but more of the wholemeal biscuit/ toast. Might take a while to get through 5kg at those rates though, so you may have to use your initiative and imagination...


----------



## yardy (1/1/12)

Tony is a fan, i think he used it in his Dunkel, I would use it in a big Rye IPA myself.

Yard

edit: only in a smallish percentage in place of the crystal.


----------



## neonmeate (1/1/12)

try it in a baltic porter


----------



## Nick JD (1/1/12)

I threw out nearly 2 kg of the stuff. 

Made a few APAs taste like they had an infection. Disgusting sharp rye twang.

Turns out I just really don't like rye. In bread either.


----------



## argon (1/1/12)

I'm a super non-fan of caramel rye. Used it once and never again. Lent a chemical element to my beer. Was about 5% though... So if keen on using it, not too much. But then, if you can't taste it, what's the point?


----------



## Nick JD (1/1/12)

argon said:


> Lent a chemical element to my beer.



Exactly! Tasted like someone had crushed up a few panadols and put them in my glass. Sharp, acrid and nasty.


----------



## humulus (1/1/12)

Nick JD said:


> I threw out nearly 2 kg of the stuff.
> 
> Made a few APAs taste like they had an infection. Disgusting sharp rye twang.
> 
> Turns out I just really don't like rye. In bread either.


Looks like the neighbours chooks might get a fine diet of caramel rye!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Rowy (1/1/12)

humulus said:


> Looks like the neighbours chooks might get a fine diet of caramel rye!!!!!! :lol:




At least swap it for some eggs!


----------



## Lecterfan (1/1/12)

humulus said:


> Looks like the neighbours chooks might get a fine diet of caramel rye!!!!!! :lol:



I know you are joking with that comment - especially as it is based on other people's (apostrophe or not? Personal or impersonal pronoun?) anecdotal opinions...but seriously, just use it in something.

I've only done one beer with rye (not caramel rye) so far and it has certainly split opinions...some liked it, others intensely disliked it. The rye character has dropped off a bit now, but I loved it, can't wait to try a rye AIPA! Presumably caramel rye is even more intense, but ffs don't throw out 5kgs of grain without brewing a few different beers with it first!!!!


----------



## yardy (1/1/12)

chuck it to me !


----------



## humulus (1/1/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I know you are joking with that comment - especially as it is based on other people's (apostrophe or not? Personal or impersonal pronoun?) anecdotal opinions...but seriously, just use it in something.
> 
> I've only done one beer with rye (not caramel rye) so far and it has certainly split opinions...some liked it, others intensely disliked it. The rye character has dropped off a bit now, but I loved it, can't wait to try a rye AIPA! Presumably caramel rye is even more intense, but ffs don't throw out 5kgs of grain without brewing a few different beers with it first!!!!


Nah boys keepin it!!,but if you brainstorm any recipes with it let me know!!! Ill also keep you informed of anything i try with it!
cheers thanks for the advice


----------



## BoilerBoy (1/1/12)

What's needed is some "TF Crystal Rye," used up my last lot in a Galaxy Rye pale for AABC club night but sadly its currently not available in this coumtry ATM.

Never used Wey Caramel Rye, but visually they look different to TF Crystal Rye and from all reports they taste different as well.

The TF variety was darker and more toffee like rather than caramel, hopefully one day it will be back (fingers crossed).

Cheers,
BB


----------



## argon (1/1/12)

If you're going to use it, find bconnery's Rye ESB in the database. Good beer.


----------

